# Solved: Canon Pixma MP150 Multifunction "malfunction"



## philippus (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently installed a Canon Pixma MP150 on my Dell P3 (Win 2K SP4) and have, so far, been unsuccessful in getting it to work at all. The installation itself seemed to go correctly, but in a nutshell -- the printer will not operate in any of it's "multifunction" modes. With apologies for what will be a long post, I will try to describe the exact sequence of events and symptoms:

PRINTING

After turning the printer on:

1) The green "On/Off" button flashes, a single sheet of paper feeds through the printer, the printer performs what sounds like a cartridge cleaning, the green "On/Off" button light turns steady and the LED readout reads "1", but the "Black Ink" light is flashing also.

2) After a couple of seconds, the printer makes another "cartridge cleaning" type noise, the green "On/Off" button starts flashing again and the yellow "Alarm" light starts flashing along with the already flashing yellow "Black Ink" light. At that time the LED starts flashing alternately between "E" and "2" (The paper is, however, loaded correctly)

3) At this time, If I attempt to print anything, I get an onscreen notice of "Service Error 5100", which suggests that I "Cancel printing and then turn the printer off and then back on" In the "Status Monitor" that appears on the screen if I open "Ink Details" on the menu I get the graphic readout of ink levels and the black cartridge shows empty.

This all seems simple enough, I am out of black ink...BUT...I cannot print using only the apparently full "Color" cartridge either. I also attempted to fool the ink status monitor by removing and replacing the black ink cartridge -- to no avail, whatever I do I get the above sequence of errors.

SCANNING

When I click the shortcut to "MP Navigator" it seems to open correctly and by clicking the "Scan with Scanner Driver" button at the bottom the "Scan Gear" screen opens also. I can then access all the option screens, but when I click "Preview" or "Scan" I get the following error message:

"An Error has occurred. Turn the device off and then back on. The Scanner driver will be closed" Code 2,250,0

I can also get the following:

"Cannot scan for these reasons:
-	The original may not be set correctly
-	The protective sheet may be put in place
-	The lamp might not be warmed up

Scanner driver will be closed" Code 2,178,0

According to the manual, Error message 5100 indicates: "Movement of the FINE Cartridge Holder is blocked." This does not seem to be the case; there is nothing to prevent the cartridges from moving correctly to the far left -- as if for removal and replacement.

I have also tried the following fix, with no results:

"If the ON/OFF Lamp (green) and Alarm Lamp (orange) flash alternately, disconnect the USB cable from the machine, and then turn the machine OFF and then unplug the machine from the power supply for a while. Plug the machine back in and turn the machine back ON.

Any ideas or other suggestions? Thanks,
Philip


----------



## kev1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

If the Black cart is, indeed, empty then the printer will not print at all (regardless of the condition of the color carts). As for the 5100 error (cart holder blocked) try turning the printer off and then manually moving the holder a short distance. It could be just a little sticky and doing this will free it up (had a similar problem on an IP3000 and found the fix just before I was going to turf it!).

Your scanner problems could be a number of things like the software not properly installed, a cheap USB cable, a faulty scanner (you don't say whether it's a new unit or not) etc.... The problem *could* be related to the printing problems you currently have (get the printer working first and then worry about the scanner). Your problem is exactly the reason why I don't use a MFP but instead have a separate scanner and printer (IP4300 and N650U scanner).


----------



## philippus (Nov 1, 2007)

> If the Black cart is, indeed, empty then the printer will not print at all (regardless of the condition of the color carts). As for the 5100 error (cart holder blocked) try turning the printer off and then manually moving the holder a short distance. It could be just a little sticky and doing this will free it up (had a similar problem on an IP3000 and found the fix just before I was going to turf it!).
> 
> Your scanner problems could be a number of things like the software not properly installed, a cheap USB cable, a faulty scanner (you don't say whether it's a new unit or not) etc.... The problem *could* be related to the printing problems you currently have (get the printer working first and then worry about the scanner). Your problem is exactly the reason why I don't use a MFP but instead have a separate scanner and printer (IP4300 and N650U scanner).
> 18-Apr-2008 10:13 AM


I'm with you about "multifunction" , I always figured that a machine that tries to do two or three things will only be fairly mediocre with each of them, but in this case the price was right (free). And the giver (Sister-in-law) says everything worked before -- I just wanted to check it all out and didn't want to invest in carts before I made sure it was all good.

So what I'm hearing from you is that I can't really do this; in order to even SEE if it works I have to spring for a new cartridge, right?

(BTW, The carts move freely from side to side when I turn the printer on...)


----------



## kev1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

You can either buy a new cart (should be relatively cheap for that printer at around AU$25-30) or you could get a refill kit and refill the empty one. If you opt for the refill the only problem you may encounter is that the sponge inside has dried out and it may take a while (ie multiple head cleans) to get it going.

BTW - I'm not saying that the scanner function is affected by the empty cart but until you have that part working you can't really check anything else.


----------



## philippus (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help; I did manage to finally get the printer to work. Actually, for a trial run I popped the top off of the empty black cartridge and squirted about 20 ml of rubbing alcohol down the side and let it sit for about half an hour (I was going to use gin but my wife thought it would be a waste). I installed the cart and managed to get it to run a few cleaning cycles (still getting a low ink indication) and actually printed -- very well, too -- an entire 8X10 color photo and a few pages of text before it started to fade to grey. I then sprung for new black and color carts, popped them in and am up and running. All the other functions are now working also.

One more question about this particular machine while I have your attention: when the printer is on but I'm not using it, it just sits there "sleeping" with the green indicator light on. When I go to print, say, a single page, the printer comes alive, the yellow LED turns on (reading "1"), and it proceeds to perform what sounds like a small "cleaning" cycle, then it prints the page. It then goes back into the "idle" state described above. If I print anther single page 30 seconds later, it seems to perform yet another cleaning cycle before printing again.

...isn't this a little, um...obsessive? I know the manufacturers practically give away the printers and really only make profits from selling ink, but are these frequent, constant cleanings before every page the new norm?

Philip


----------



## kev1952 (Jul 10, 2007)

Very pleased you got it to work - now I know for sure that the other functions ARE affected by an empty ink cart. :up: As for the standby noises I suspect it is simply recharging the ink and not actually running a cleaning cycle. Most times head cleaning is only performed when initiated by you. 

Don't know whether the option is available on the 810 but my IP4300 has a control under the "maintenance" tab (printer properties) to auto switch off and on. If you have that then it's a great way of keeping the printer in a "standby" type mode and reduces your power consumption. You can set it to auto shutdown after x seconds and auto start (separately or both).


----------

